# Home Theatre w/$5000.00 budget



## MSURRATT (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to set up a Home Theatre and I have a dark room upstairs to do this in. I am trying to decide which way to go between a big T.V. vs. projector. Also I need the entire set up for speakers/receiver/sub etc. Is their a way you can do this with a $5000.00 budget. Do I need to do this in phases and spend more money because I want it to be a good system. My room size is 24' deep x 18' wide the TV/PROJECTOR would be on the 18' wall, I can only go with a 6' tall screen and it would have to go in front of a double window so I was thinking about a roll up screen. I have a A-roof ceiling so that's why I only have 6' that would put the screen at the bottom of the window. What would you recommend for each product. I would also like the receiver to be able to listen to music throughout the house and on my outside deck. Thanks in advance for all the help!!!
Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark,
Welcome to Home Theater Shack. With the 5000 Dollars encompassing both the TV or Projector and Surround System, I would really come to a pretty solid decision on whether or not you are going to use a PJ or HDTV and the amount you are going to dedicate to that.

Regardless, a quality HT can be put together. It will just be much easier to give options when knowing the true amount left over for the Speakers and AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Mark Welcome to the Shack.

For a $5000 budget your well prepared for a great setup. For a receiver I highly recommend The Onkyo 876 for the money you will not find anything better and would have to pay twice as much to get even close.
Sor speakers and a sub The SVS MTS-01 system will be tough to beat.
And then spend the rest on a projector like the Panasonic or an Epson or Sanyo model from Visual Apex.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Hi,
_I would like to set up a Home Theatre and I have a dark room upstairs to do this in. I am trying to decide which way to go between a big T.V. vs. projector. _

As a default answer - a flat screen - much cheaper

_Also I need the entire set up for speakers/receiver/sub etc.Is their a way you can do this with a $5000.00 budget. _

Should be able to meet budget depending on your speaker choices.

_Do I need to do this in phases and spend more money because I want it to be a good system. My room size is 24' deep x 18' wide the TV/PROJECTOR would be on the 18' wall, I can only go with a 6' tall screen and it would have to go in front of a double window so I was thinking about a roll up screen. I have a A-roof ceiling so that's why I only have 6' that would put the screen at the bottom of the window. What would you recommend for each product_. 

Once again, a projector will likely blow the budget. A good projector costs between 4 and 10 thousand dollars and a screen is about another thousand. 


_
I would also like the receiver to be able to listen to music throughout the house and on my outside deck._

A conventional distributed audio system can get expensive, very expensive. I'd recommend a Sonos system which uses computer based music as it's source. 

Thanks in advance for all the help!!!
Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBL Fan said:


> As a default answer - a flat screen - much cheaper


Not really true given that a large display of 60" or more costs as much as a good projector these days. Projectors also can project a much larger image.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
One route that might be worth looking into if this is a fixed budget is a Microdisplay RPTV. Mitsubishi offers a 73" Model for an unbeatable price. While needing to replace the Lamp is a downer, for the money the forthcoming WD-75738 (2399 MSRP) http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/product/WD73738 is HDMI 1.4 so fully 3D Ready and with far less issues with ambient lighting. 

I realize that RPTV's are not a popular option, but to be able to have a 73" Display for that kind of money really bridges the gap between a PJ and a Panel. In truth, if 3D Ready is not that important, you can find the current 82" Model for 2999 from OneCall.com. ($4,500 MSRP) 
Here is the link for the TV:http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=97467

An 82" Display really would give you an great HT experience. I definitely second the recommendation for the TX-SR876 for 849 (1700 MSRP) from Accessories4less. Unbeatable combination of power and features. Moreover, the excellent onboard Reon Video Processing would come in handy with a Display that large.
Here is link for the AVR:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...a2-Plus-140-watts-channel-7.1-Receiver/1.html

Throw in 2 pairs of SVS's SBS-02 Surrounds for 199 a pair (Backorder Price) and an SCS-02 Center Channel for $199 with a SB12-Plus on sale for $549 (749 MSRP) and you have really nice sounding 5.1 setup with fantastic bass.
Here is a link for the Speakers:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm
And Subwoofer:https://svsound.com:443/store/index...y&Product_ID=246&CFID=235649&CFTOKEN=37766354

Grand Total is 4997 before Shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Not really true given that a large display of 60" or more costs as much as a good projector these days. Projectors also can project a much larger image.


+1 To me it hard to experience a theater without the BIG screen. :bigsmile:

Welcome to the shack!! 

For the best bang for the buck the consensus seems to be...

AVR = Onkyo 
Speakers = Behringer or SVS
Projector = Epson or Panasonic. 

Matt


----------



## MSURRATT (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. After reading and visiting Home Theater stores I'm looking at the following: 
Projector 1st choice= Epson 8500UB
2nd choice= Panasonic PT-AE4000
3rd choice = Epson 8100
Speakers 1st SVS MTS 01 
Intimus 5T Hybrid HD 
I would like to get more imput on speaker choice, my local HT store carries Klipsch.
Receiver Marantz
Onkyo
Denon
Screen HELP!

I appreciate all the imput you guys can give, I'm trying to get the best bang for the buck and still have a nice system.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

My vote is for a projector as well, and I like Epson. Everyone has a TV, but how many of your buds have a projector? The ones you are looking at are very good choices. The 8500 would be my first choice if you can squeeze it into the budget. You can scrimp on the screen, paint it, or do a DIY. You can find screen material for about $300 that looks wonderful and probably as good as a lot of the $1000+ screens.
Go with Onkyo, it will save you money.
Speakers are a harder part. I prefer people to listen to some speakers to see what they like. The SVS series are very nice from the reviews I have read, but I have never listened to them. Klipsch are a great speaker as well, but have a definite "difference" in sound quality. Go listen to some first.
If you have an alcove for the window, you could do a perf screen and put your center channel behind it. You will have to make sure you seal of any light coming from the windows. Light coming through behind the screen will play havoc on your quality. I would build something that is easily removable with a few easy steps and probably wrap the whole setup in velvet in something very dark. 
Maybe post some pics so we can see what you are working with.

matteo


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark,
I would seriously look at the proposal I made for you. An 82" Display will give you a great deal of the impact of a Projector without having to have so much concern about ambient light.

Again for 2999 you can have an 82" Display that originally retailed for 5000 Dollars and it is from an Authorized Dealer. And the TX-SR876 is truly an amazing AVR that would require spending multiples its price to achieve parity.

I realize that more than likely you are going to go with a PJ setup and wish you well. However, I would be remiss not pointing out that there is an alternative that truly splits the difference between smaller Panels and Front Projector setups that require more planning and difficulty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

MSURRATT said:


> *I would like to get more imput on speaker choice, my local HT store carries Klipsch.*
> Mark


If your local dealer only has Klipsch, I'd recommend looking at some of the outlying towns/cities. I'd look in your phone book and see what other boutique stores are close-ish to your town. Another idea would be to enter your zip code in the dealer locator on the various manufacturers websites.

The following is list of brands, in no particular order and not really complete, I'd want to have a listen to before making a purchase right now:

Paradigm
Usher
PSB
Klipsch
B&W
Dynaudio
Tannoy
Kef

And of course, I'd read this if you haven't already.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Klipsch makes a good speaker but with any speakers you buy in the stores you pay more than if you buy them from an on line company like SVS You will get a better speaker in most cases for the same money.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Projector Mits HC3800 $1,200
5.1 speakers Pro-10's and 18.1 sub from Tweak City Audio (be available this month) $2,300
Avr mid level Onkyo or Denon $700
Screen 120" Jamestown white fixed frame screen $230
Cables, connects and speaker wire Monoprice $100
BD player of your choice for under $250

Even with shipping costs you are under $5,000. A good HT speaker has high power handling, high sensitivity and directivity. The Pro-10 should have all of that. The Pro-10 uses a 10" pro driver and a 1" horn loaded compression driver. I am really excited about this speaker. Hard to find speakers that can provide reference levels at 12 feet.


----------

